# [SOLVED] Ios Error 3194



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey there. Im trying to restore my iphone. its on Ios 6.1.3 the ios wont let me restore it through the interface, and so i need to use itunes. (It gets a quarter of the way through, and stops, then restarts the device.

I have tried 
Tiny umbrella recovery
PWNd DFU from redsnow,
Custom and Apple Signed downloaded OSs,
Jailbreaking the device
Itunes restores
as well as removing host files.

Any help would be lovely.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Ios Error 3194*

Hello badnecros

What model of iPhone is this for? Are you able to update the iOS for this phone to 7 through iTunes?


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Ios Error 3194*

sorry, ive been on vacation. the model is and iphone 5


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Ios Error 3194*

and its GSM not CDMA


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Ios Error 3194*

Can you upgrade to iOS 7? Then roll back the install?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Ios Error 3194*



Go The Power said:


> Can you upgrade to iOS 7? Then roll back the install?


You cannot roll back iOS installs.

It sounds to me like a hardware problem. DFU mode is basically the last resort for restoring a device. If that is not working there is probably something wrong with the hardware. Easiest thing to try is using a different cable.... but if it is failing in mid-stream it sounds to me like an issue with the device hardware wise. Perhaps overheating causing it to shut down.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I didn't phrase that right. If you can upgrade the phone to iOS7, then try and restore from your backup .


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Ios Error 3194*



Go The Power said:


> I didn't phrase that right. If you can upgrade the phone to iOS7, then try and restore from your backup .


Just to make sure the OP understands. Doing this... The device would still ultimately end up running iOS 7, but would "restore" the settings from the backup such as contacts list, etc... You will not be able to go back to 6.1.3

But I think the users issue is that the device is failing during the OS installation regardless of what version. Since it is failing DFU mode even apparently.


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Ios Error 3194*



MartyF81 said:


> Just to make sure the OP understands. Doing this... The device would still ultimately end up running iOS 7, but would "restore" the settings from the backup such as contacts list, etc... You will not be able to go back to 6.1.3
> 
> But I think the users issue is that the device is failing during the OS installation regardless of what version. Since it is failing DFU mode even apparently.


your understanding of the situation is correct. ive also tried replacing the charging port, which also does not fix the issue. i do not know what to do from here, and i cant get it working. if anyone can find a way to bypass this, i would love to hear it. even if its a third party program to install the OS, id be ecstatic.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Ios Error 3194*



badnecros said:


> your understanding of the situation is correct. ive also tried replacing the charging port, which also does not fix the issue. i do not know what to do from here, and i cant get it working. if anyone can find a way to bypass this, i would love to hear it. even if its a third party program to install the OS, id be ecstatic.


If DFU mode isn't working... you are out of options. DFU mode was implemented by Apple as the "last resort" method for forcing the device to accept an install of the OS. It is like the lowest level method available.

I am not aware of any other method. Any 3rd party software is using the core DFU mode to do jailbreak stuff but isn't going to be any better than the standard DFU restore.


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Ios Error 3194*

Is there anyone out there that knows what error 3194 code means on itunes? because that may give me a place to start.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Ios Error 3194*

This link has 3194 on it and possible fixes. But I am not sure that 3194 is really the root cause based on the description of issues you have given.

What is error 3194? iTunes errors explained


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ios Error 3194*

I believe Marty is correct and your problem is hardware related and no amount of software or tinkering is going to fix it your last resort is to go to an apple store and ask them about it.


----------

